# Pimpkin Wine



## CellaredGnome (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone said that they were llooking for a pumpkin wine recipe. I found a terific one on Jack Kellers site:

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques53.asp

I modified it slightly by using a reduced ammount of Brown Sugar instead of White & adding Cinnamon Sticks, nutmeg and allspice to give it more of a "pumpkin pie" feel.


----------

